# nerite snails and breeding?



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I know that supposedly Nerite snails can't breed in fresh water. Though I've read about exceptions.
My question, though, is what exactly do they mean by breeding. Do they mean the eggs won't hatch unless they're in brackish water, or that they actually won't mate with each other unless they're in brackish water? Because I'm pretty sure my two nerites were mating last night. hahaha. They've never been together before- I have a 10 gallon divided 3 ways and one of them is a really bad cleaner while the other is awesome at it and that section is practically spotless. So I was going to swap them, but when I put the good cleaner snail in the other section, I couldn't get the other one off the glass. So I left them both in there and then last night I went in and they were in an... intimate position. :lol:
So... were they mating or just sitting on each other in a really awkward way? Will the female lay eggs now? I know some people say their nerites are always laying eggs, but I've had these two for almost 3 weeks and I've never seen eggs in my tank. hmmm.. this is really interesting. Thoughts?


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

I have never had my nerites breed but then I think I have two of the same gender. But from everything I have read on it they will breed in freshwater but the eggs won't hatch, or at least that is what everyone is saying and what everything on the net says. It would be interesting if anyone has had eggs hatch in fresh water. I would love to know how they did it.


----------



## bettaisbetter (Jan 25, 2013)

Lol, intimate position. ;-) :rofl:
They can lay eggs in freshwater, but they won't hatch until they're in brackish water. A member here, (registereduser) I believe is planning to breed her nerites this year soon. I have 2 mysteries and they don't really.. Get on top of each other. lol


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

bettasisbetter is correct. They need to be female and male and they can lay eggs but they won't hatch.

Ps: Shout-out to nerites!


----------



## stagmanv835 (Oct 5, 2012)

yup i have male & femal in the 10g edge , eggs all over the rocks but nothing has ever hatched


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Ok, one of them has been sitting on the other one's shell since I woke up this morning. 0_o So weird! lol


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

are these snail eggs on my divider thing???


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Here's a forum with a nail guy telling you how to breed them :http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?...nerite-snails/

hi name is 
*Neritehead *


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

congrats, those are nerite eggs.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

bettaisbetter said:


> Lol, intimate position. ;-) :rofl:
> They can lay eggs in freshwater, but they won't hatch until they're in brackish water. A member here, (registereduser) I believe is planning to breed her nerites this year soon. I have 2 mysteries and they don't really.. Get on top of each other. lol


no luck yet. I want them to do the deed in a breeder box so when the eggs are laid I can immediately put the box into salty water. I have reef tank salt at hand. I read that it's not just salt but minerals that help them hatch.

Then i'll need some infusoria to feed them.


----------

